# 18' Hyside + two sets of 12' oars for sale



## themarshall (Aug 10, 2016)

Any pictures? Where are you at? Thanks



Bobo said:


> 18' 2002 Hyside - good condition hold air well
> 2 12' counter balanced * CATARACT® OARS SGX™ *33% stiffer than the *SGG*™ never used
> 2 12' SGG *CATARACT® OARS used
> 
> ...


----------



## themarshall (Aug 10, 2016)

Oops... glitch on my end, now I see the pictures. Thanks


----------



## Bobo (Aug 9, 2020)

I am based in Denver - Thanks


----------



## Bobo (Aug 9, 2020)

themarshall said:


> Oops... glitch on my end, now I see the pictures. Thanks


Based in Denver - Thanks


----------

